# Optical Forums > Ophthalmic Optics >  Tyler's Quarterly?

## HarryChiling

Does anyone know where I can get a subscription to Tyler's Quarterly.  I had found a web site a few years back that I would order from and can't seem to find it now.  If any one can help it would really be appreciated.

----------


## eyepro

Harry,

I have always called them directly to order and renew our subscription.

Dr. Tyler's mailing address & office phone number.
Tyler's Quarterly
P. O. Box 250406
Little Rock, AR 72225-0406

Ph: 1-501-664-3788 

.

----------


## HarryChiling

Thanks, my doctor keeps asking me for a copy.  I used to go online and print a form out then mail it in.

----------


## drk

Hey, why pay for Tyler's when Review of Optometry or CL Spectrum puts out a free one every year?

----------


## Stopper

Check out www.eyedock.com It has alot of good info as well. And free

----------


## eyepro

Tyler's Quarterly is the best.

We have been using them for over 10 years and never had a single problem with any of the information.

It is the most detailed and you can always go back to prior issues if you need to. We lalso ike the special notes on some of the lenses.

A small price to pay for so much information.

----------


## HarryChiling

It is true the information contained within is invaluable.  The CL Spectrum has a small version out wich is not as detailed and has only a small group of lenses.  

Thanks everyone.

----------


## angietekippe

Was hard to find, but here's the website: 

www.tylersq.com

----------


## obxeyeguy

> Was hard to find, but here's the website: 
> 
> www.tylersq.com


I'll say it was hard, it took over 4 years to find from the origional post! :Eek: 

Welcome Doc Angie!!:cheers:

----------


## charlesr

try www.lensfindr.com

----------

